
How to make movies with Python (Interview) - blarghmatey
Movies are magic, and Python is part of what makes that magic possible. We go behind the curtain this week with Dhruv Govil to learn about how Python gets used to bring a movie from concept to completion. He shares the story of how he got started in film, the tools that he uses day to day, and some resources for further learning.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.podcastinit.com&#x2F;episode-108-python-goes-to-the-movies-with-dhruv-govil&#x2F;
======
tedmiston
Python is used in Disney movies too.

[https://us.pycon.org/2015/schedule/presentation/365/](https://us.pycon.org/2015/schedule/presentation/365/)

